# Problème de wifi avec ma TimeCapsule



## fooktoo (20 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde, voilà j'ai un problème avec ma TimeCapsule. En effet tout les soirs vers 22h le wifi plante complètement. C'est a dire que mes appareils sont toujours connecté au wifi mais je n'ai plus accès a internet ni aux appareils locaux (par exemple si je ping le routeur il ne répond pas). 

Je sais que c'est le wifi de la TimeCapsule spécifiquement qui plante, car ma maison étant sur plusieurs étages j'ai une borne airport extrême par étage qui sont elles reliées à un CPL qui lui est relié à ma TimeCapsule. Et quand mon wifi plante les autres étages ne sont pas affectés, ils ont toujours le wifi et aucun problème.

Pour résoudre le problème momentanément je redémarre la TimeCapsule (en arrachant la prise) parfois ça fonctionne et parfois je dois répéter l'opération 3 ou 4 fois avant que ça se mette a fonctionner.

Voilà ce que j'ai déjà essayé de faire :

Dans la journée, redémarrer proprement la TimeCapsule depuis l'utilitaire airport.
Voir le log depuis l'utilitaire airport 5.6 pour trouver l'élément déclencheur, mais le problème c'est que le log se réinitialise après chaque démarrage donc je ne peux rien en obtenir vu que quand le problème se déclare je ne peux plus me connecter a la TimeCapsule via l'utilitaire airport étant donné qu'il n'y a plus de wifi.

Si quelqu'un à déjà vécu ce problème, ou si quelqu'un connait une solution, je lui serais extrêmement reconnaissant de bien vouloir m'aider à le résoudre.

(désolé pour l'orthographe je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de me relire, mais promis je ferais ça dans la journée)


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour

Concernant les logs, utilise un portable si tu as cela sous la main, tu branches celui-ci sur la borne via un câble RJ45 avant de faire un reset à la sauvage , cela te permettra ainsi de connaître la cause. Bien sûr portable et borne dans la même fourchette d'adresses Ip 
Sinon , t'assurer que dans les paramètres de la borne, à l'onglet Réseau si le contrôle réseau n'est pas activé. 
Pour rappel, pour avoir le maximum d'infos il est conseillé d'appuyer sur la touche ALT avant de cliquer sur le bouton "Modifier" si tu utilises Utilitaire Airport.


----------



## drs (24 Janvier 2015)

regarde aussi les réseaux présents à proximité, pour voir si tu n'as pas une borne wifi dans ton entourage qui ferait des interférences avec la tienne.


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Janvier 2015)

drs a dit:


> regarde aussi les réseaux présents à proximité, pour voir si tu n'as pas une borne wifi dans ton entourage qui ferait des interférences avec la tienne.



J'y crois pas trop, mais bon effectivement c'est à vérifier


----------



## fooktoo (27 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai remarqué que depuis plusieurs jours il n'y a plus de problème, pourtant je n'ai rien fait...

Si le problème survient à nouveau je me référerais a vos réponse pour essayer de trouver une solution. La technique du ALT avant d'appuyer sur "Modifier" c'est pas mal je savais pas que ça existait, je me coucherais moins bête.


----------



## fooktoo (30 Janvier 2015)

Salut,

Je viens aux nouvelles à propos de mon problème, il est à nouveau survenu. En faite j'ai remarqué que la time capsule plantait à chaque fois que l'on démarrait une TV box (Swisscom) branchée par câble au CPL (qui lui est branché sur un port RJ45 de la time capsule). En faite la TV box utilise un protocole privilégié qui, à mon avis surexploitait le processeur de la time capsule (ce qui expliquerait pourquoi elle chauffait à chaque plantage). J'ai donc branché mon CPL directement sur un port du routeur et depuis je n'ai plus eu de problème.

Bon week-end


----------

